# lacquered case question



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I shoot some brown bear .223 from time to time in my AR, I was speaking to the guys at my local gun shop and they say they don't recommend it because the lacquer comes off the case when shooting alot of it or doing rapid fire and stick and gets stuck inside the chamber, I clean my rifle after every range visit, I don't seem to find any lacquer in it, is this true???


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I tried a box (20 rounds) of the steel cased Russian ammo in my AR just to see if it would feed and do alright. I don't remember the particular brand, but if I am not mistaken, most Russian ammo is similar. It fed great and left no marks on the spent cases. After just the one box of 20 rounds there was a purple goo all over the bolt face and in the firing pin hole. It was from the red sealant they put on the primers. It took me a while to get it cleaned out but it didn't cause any trouble. This was only 20 rounds though. I could definitely imagine that after a range session of a couple hundred rounds having things get all gummed up from it. I have not shot any more of this ammo in my AR, as I said it was only a test. I stick with the brass cased ammo. I didn't really see any problems with it in my little experience and possibly you would only be stuck with some extra cleaning.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've always heard that but I never see it in my AR. And I shoot the crap out of "Commie Ammo" According to the experts it should have a messed up chamber from all the steel cases and all that lacquer gumming stuff up.
It still shoots great and when I do get the chance to use "better" ammo It will group better I'll say that. But other than that I don't see any bad stuff happening in there. Same with my AK...Tons of steel case imported ammo and it's just fine. o I don't know. I'll have to see a damaged weapon before I put that much stock into it. My tool maker friend reminded me when I asked him about it once that the steel in those cases in no where near as hard as the steel in the chamber of the weapon. So it would take a lot more shooting them most of us will ever do to cause any real harm from the case. As for the lacquer maybe if you did a lot of full auto stuff but those boys at the knob creel shoot out sure go through a bunch of wolf ammo...So I dunno


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I did look very closely at my chamber and the spent cases after my test run. I saw absolutely nothing as far as even rub marks on the cases to indicate any sort of problem. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot many more through my gun, though if I do, I will be prepared to spend additional time and effort cleaning it. That was the only down side I experienced. I could not speak to the accuracy issue as I did not fire any of the Russian with that in mind.
I have heard that the steel cases are thicker and can cause problems in a .223 chamber. I'm not sure if that is true or not. My AR is a Rock River with the NATO 5.56 chamber, and as I said, I had no problems at all with it.

Thinking back, I may have been shooting some wolf ammo. I haven't got my hands on any of the "Bear" or "Tiger" ammo so I don't know about it or if it is even any different.


I also have an old SKS and I have never hesitated to shoot TONS of steel cased ammo of all brands through it. I figured it was designed for it and it does work very well.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Hate shooting steel cased ammo...can't reload it.:smt022


----------

